# Pine wood ok for darts?



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Is pine wood OK in a dart frog terrarium? Like a pine wood "pool"?


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

Pine and cedar are a no no for frog tanks. I believe it is the aromatic properties that pose a problem.


----------



## Vinicam (Sep 13, 2008)

Not even pine bark for substrate?


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

Not even for substrate. Better to stick with malaysian drift wood, burl wood, cork...


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Orchid bark is pine bark and many people use it in their substrates.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

If the wood is old and dried (if it's fresh, not worth risking it), you can put it in a closed garbage bag for several days. If, when you open it, there's a smell, don't use it. Soak it in a 2% bleach solution, rinse it well, then cook it in the oven at 250F for several hours, until dry.

That being said, many of the vendors on here sell malasian hardwood, cypress, cork, etc, that are perfectly safe for your viv, without having to worry about it.


----------



## scott r (Mar 2, 2008)

The bark is not the problem. The sap and oils are in the wood. The pine shavings are the wood not the bark.


----------



## dwdragon (Aug 14, 2008)

scott r said:


> The bark is not the problem. The sap and oils are in the wood. The pine shavings are the wood not the bark.


I wouldn't say that for "all" pines. Sugar Pine bark gives off an aromatic vanilla / sugar smell. Just a thought. I live in a place where if there is a tree and it's not a pine or cedar it was an accident (or placed by human). I think the only thing else that grows up here naturally as a tree is aspen.

I would also say tho if the wood is very dry it might be ok. I had thought about using some of the driftwood around here but decided not to risk it.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok, It does kinda smell. So, that's why I asked. When I full up the pine wood "pool", it starts to smell like pine and when its dry it doesn't smell or anything like that. I'm going to get rid of it just to be safe. Thanks for all the info everyone!


----------



## scott r (Mar 2, 2008)

That is true. I meant the orchid bark. My bad. 

Sugar pine makes a good carving block though.


----------

